# Snakeheads are spreading



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

http://www.visitstmarysmd.com/fishing-report/summertime-and-the-fishing-is-easy/


2 were caught in some big name lakes in Southern Maryland

I saw one reported at the same lake on the DNR website a year ago too


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

What? Someone must have of put it there.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

That's excellent news. Keep those fishing reports posted.

I love me some Maryland snake bass...


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

If fishermen are responsible for the collapse of fishing stocks, why, and how is this fish flourishing?

Why can't we wipe out the species we want to, and the species we want to keep are regulated, and the stocks still are subject to collapse?

Something smells fishy to this guy.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

dena said:


> If fishermen are responsible for the collapse of fishing stocks, why, and how is this fish flourishing?
> 
> Why can't we wipe out the species we want to, and the species we want to keep are regulated, and the stocks still are subject to collapse?
> 
> Something smells fishy to this guy.


Because snakeheads multiply like rabbits and spread to other waterways like wildfires.they are also at the top of the foodchain.Thats why everyone was so concerned about them in the first place.. plus I think a lot of people over estimate humans impact on the harvest of most fish. you can help to increase a fishes population with human restrictions, but it would be tough to make them extinct. I think it would be impossible to eradicate snakeheads at this point, they are here to stay, If they couldn't eradicate them when only a few were first discovered, theres no way they could be eradicated now..all we can do now is wait to see what damage they will do


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Yep, that kid with the snakehead was in our local paper in Calvert Co. Caught in Lusby. Apparently there weren't too many snakeheads caught in our waters here, but looks like they are spreading now in Southern MD. The owner of Buzz's Marina caught a large snakehead not long ago down by them near PLO.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

zam said:


> Because snakeheads multiply like rabbits and spread to other waterways like wildfires.they are also at the top of the foodchain.


They don't multiply like rabbits. They protect their young. They don't reproduce in larger number than many other species. And yes, they are at the top of the foodchain. Just like every other predator fish that is already in the ecosystem. (i.e. - largemouth bass)


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I don't know how anyone can claim snakeheads don't multiply quikly, just ten years ago there were no snakeheads at all in the potomac


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

zam said:


> I don't know how anyone can claim snakeheads don't multiply quikly, just ten years ago there were no snakeheads at all in the potomac


Snakeheads are reported to lay up to 15000 eggs at a time. Largemouth bass are reported to lay up to 43000 eggs at a time.

Just so you know, fish swim. They may move about. I'm just sayin...


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I fail to see how fishermen are so harmful to some fish species, and not to others.

Animals reproduce to replace themselves, plus an extra here or there. Snakeheads are no more a predator than a LMB, or Striper, and I'm thinking there is no way a Shakehead eats like a Blue Fish, and none of those species has decimated the other fish stocks.

Bring em on, and lets fish. Us fishermen can't eradicate the one species we want to, it will be harder to convince me that other species are affected by fishermen like the authorities claim.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

dena said:


> Bring em on, and lets fish. Us fishermen can't eradicate the one species we want to, it will be harder to convince me that other species are affected by fishermen like the authorities claim.


I agree with your thinking, but this is just damage control. They know that they have a species that isn't going away, but they have undoubtedly been pressured by certain (outdoor) lobbies and special interest groups. Plus, I have to also speculate that a considerable amount of grant monies must be alloted each year for "mitigation", "containment", and "eradication" studies. (and i've been told that money is allegedly a powerful motivator)


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I never agree with killing or torturing any fish that your not going to eat, but one thing that really worries me is the way some people don't seem to understand the seriousness of having invasive species in our fishery. until people change their attitude this fishery is in deep trouble..no one knows what kind of damage snakeheads will do to our fishery in 10, 20, 30 years from now.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

zam said:


> I never agree with killing or torturing any fish that your not going to eat, but one thing that really worries me is the way some people don't seem to understand the seriousness of having invasive species in our fishery. until people change their attitude this fishery is in deep trouble..no one knows what kind of damage snakeheads will do to our fishery in 10, 20, 30 years from now.


How so? What is so disastrous about one species replacing another that is equally viable?

I get that the idea of snakeheads in local waters is a big deal to a bass fisherman. Them boys got a lot of money invested in their catch and release fishing...

Of course, it's still just boogey man stuff for now.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

dam solid, Im starting to think you were in on planting the snakeheads in our fishery If your not I bet they thought a lot like you


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

zam said:


> dam solid, Im starting to think you were in on planting the snakeheads in our fishery If your not I bet they thought a lot like you


Nah... I'm not brave enough to get caught doing something like that. But I've damn sure enjoyed our invasive species down here. And if you listen to our biologists, we should have already experienced Animalgeddon.

A diverse fishery is a beautiful thing. It happens sooner or later. Just like evolution, right?


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I don't think theres any chance that snakeheads would had showed up in our fishery naturally. the problem with invasive fish is that it threatens the diversity of the fishery, its possible that one day there will be no other species except snakeheads, if their population continues to grow at the same rate they will kill off many species, its not just Bass that are threatened either, Shad, perch, Rockfish just to name a few


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

zam said:


> I don't think theres any chance that snakeheads would had showed up in our fishery naturally. the problem with invasive fish is that it threatens the diversity of the fishery, its possible that one day there will be no other species except snakeheads, if their population continues to grow at the same rate they will kill off many species, its not just Bass that are threatened either, Shad, perch, Rockfish just to name a few


You know, it's not that fun when you remain calm while discussing this subject... 

Speaking as someone who lives in a state that goes through multiple "invasions" per decade, it is my opinion that when it's all said and done, it won't work out quite like they say. I think it will work out well in the end.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

solid7 said:


> You know, it's not that fun when you remain calm while discussing this subject...
> 
> Speaking as someone who lives in a state that goes through multiple "invasions" per decade, it is my opinion that when it's all said and done, it won't work out quite like they say. I think it will work out well in the end.


But the bottom line is this, if in the future snakeheads turn out to be a serious problem to our fishery. Im going to put the blame on people like you, people that just shug off the planting of invasive species as no big deal, especially when they use the internet to do it, are just as much at fault as the people that actually illegally release the fish


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

zam said:


> Im going to put the blame on people like you, people that just shug off the planting of invasive species as no big deal, especially when they use the internet to do it, are just as much at fault as the people that actually illegally release the fish


Sounds good to me. Of course, I'll just shrug that off, too.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

zam said:


> But the bottom line is this, if in the future snakeheads turn out to be a serious problem to our fishery. Im going to put the blame on people like you, people that just shug off the planting of invasive species as no big deal, especially when they use the internet to do it, are just as much at fault as the people that actually illegally release the fish


I have not seen any area that has been "taken over" by snakeheads. No where. Not in the 14 years that they have been in our waters. Like Obama's Kenyan birth certificate, it just doesn't hold water. Are bass populations on the wane? If so, please submit the evidence in the form of electroshock counts. White perch? there are more now than ever. 

Please, someone enlighten us with the impending snakehead Apocalypse.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I never said they did any serious damage yet, but they are still new to the fishery, theres no telling what the future will bring. Im not even saying that they will be a problem in the future, what im saying is no one knows what kind of problem they will cause because they are not from this area. anyone that claims they will be no problem in the future is just being niave. they could eventually spread to every river in the chesapeake and/or become extremly over populated and eat every other species in the bay to extinction..no one knows what will happen, anyone who claims they do must think they are God


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

....or "walk" into my bedroom and sire youngin's with my better-half! It COULD happen - anyone who thinks it can't must be a green, tree-huger, fruit-loop!


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

It’s really solid7 planting them in our neighboring holes. Unless, they can wiggle themselves around when it’s wet and rainy outside when we’re not looking.

Put a ‘no limit’ on crab, bass and stripers. Put a kill on site warning! What would happen to them? Decimation!

Put a no limit and kill on-site for snakeheads. What happens? Nothing! They multiple faster and spread quicker than aids.

Scientist in Florida says there no “catastrophic” impact yet. Maybe they should do a catch a release program and see if there are any other species left beside snakeheads. 

Just image what would happen if people in Asia didn’t want to catch snakeheads because they tasted nasty. I bet there would be nothing left in their waters but snakeheads.

Instead of frogs, ducks, and god know what else, they will move on to eat baby crabs, stripers and bass. Let’s start stocking some in the Wye river. 

Anything that can not be reduced by extreme measures will multiple like coach roaches if efforts are not utilized to keep them in control. More and more of your tax money will be used to reduce their viral spread. Even with all the efforts, there will be no end in sight. 

To comment something like “That's excellent news. Keep those fishing reports posted” is blatantly ignorant when our tax dollars are being used to control their population.

I hope your kids don’t have a cut somewhere while swimming in these waters some day. When that some day comes, there will be hundreds of these 18+ pound piranhas attacking your kid.

Next time… go to the pier, put a cut on your toe, dip it in the water and see what bites.


----------



## ole-crabby (Aug 18, 2009)

*snakeheads*

imho, I believe that my main worry,would be about water pollution hurting the fish population instead of the snakehead eating them!Hell maybe they taste good!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Twinkies said:


> It’s really solid7 planting them in our neighboring holes. Unless, they can wiggle themselves around when it’s wet and rainy outside when we’re not looking.
> 
> Put a ‘no limit’ on crab, bass and stripers. Put a kill on site warning! What would happen to them? Decimation!
> 
> ...



*They're coming!!!!*


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Twinkies said:


> To comment something like “That's excellent news. Keep those fishing reports posted” is blatantly ignorant when our tax dollars are being used to control their population.


Hey, it's not my fault that you can't find better things to spend your tax dollars on.



Twinkies said:


> I hope your kids don’t have a cut somewhere while swimming in these waters some day. When that some day comes, there will be hundreds of these 18+ pound piranhas attacking your kid.
> 
> Next time… go to the pier, put a cut on your toe, dip it in the water and see what bites.


Oh, Twinkies, you so craaaazzy...

Will the real SK please step forward?


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Stinky_Pete said:


> *They're coming!!!!*


Mock all you want. What happens if a child mistakenly swims at their hachery? 99.9% of the time, the child will not be able to identify what bit them. So people will never know what bit them. I've been bit by a fish before swimming in a lake. I could not tell you what it was, but it felt worse than any jellyfish sting.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Twinkies said:


> Mock all you want. What happens if a child mistakenly swims at their hachery? 99.9% of the time, the child will not be able to identify what bit them. So people will never know what bit them. I've been bit by a fish before swimming in a lake. I could not tell you what it was, but it felt worse than any jellyfish sting.


Guess you'll just have to start educating children that pools are for swimming, and lakes are for fishing. Just don't waste any tax dollars on that campaign. (good parenting begins at home)


----------



## wanderboy (May 26, 2011)

Twinkies said:


> Mock all you want. What happens if a child mistakenly swims at their hachery? 99.9% of the time, the child will not be able to identify what bit them. So people will never know what bit them. I've been bit by a fish before swimming in a lake. I could not tell you what it was, but it felt worse than any jellyfish sting.


just wondering, how is that different from kids swim into a bass nest? or pike nest?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wanderboy said:


> just wondering, how is that different from kids swim into a bass nest? or pike nest?


These days, I'm far more worried about my kids ending up in a paedophile's nest. You can't seem to trust any official, teacher, clergyman, etc. At least with swimming, it's (somewhat) obvious that you are doing so at your own risk.

I'd rather let the snakeheads alone, and concentrate on the "other" predators amongst us. Now that's a better use of tax money.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

If the Snakeheads ate every other fish that came down the pike, they would soon run out of food, and have to turn on each other.
That ain't the way nature works. If every predator ate all the prey, they would soon starve.

what is the time frame for this supposed fish Armageddon? They were first found in the mid 90s in Crofton, right?
So let's say 15 years already, another 15? How long till we have SH tournaments, instead of Bass tourneys every week on the Potomac?
Folks, and Nature will adjust, you have to, because you can't stop change.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

dena said:


> If the Snakeheads ate every other fish that came down the pike, they would soon run out of food, and have to turn on each other.
> That ain't the way nature works. If every predator ate all the prey, they would soon starve.
> 
> what is the time frame for this supposed fish Armageddon? They were first found in the mid 90s in Crofton, right?


They were first found in Crofton pond in September 2002, not quite 10 years, then in the next couple years later there were rumors of Snakeheads in the potomac, it was really only about 5 years ago when they were confirmed to be established in the river. theres no telling what will happen in the future, no one knows


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

zam said:


> They were first found in Crofton pond in September 2002, not quite 10 years, then in the next couple years later there were rumors of Snakeheads in the potomac, it was really only about 5 years ago when they were confirmed to be established in the river. theres no telling what will happen in the future, no one knows


Well, the state government probably isn't going to "confirm" anything for you until it's blatantly obvious. (which it should be, by now)

"Officially" our snakehead population here in Florida is "contained" to one particular area of south Florida. "Unofficially", however, they are being caught in the St. John's River, which is directly or indirectly connected to every major lake in Florida. I, myself, have caught them in places they aren't supposed to be. Nonetheless, FWC official remain adamant that the population is under control, and the species is isolated. There doesn't see m to be anywhere that the population here is "out of control", to the point of unbalancing established species. (notice that I said "established", and not "native") Yes, there is diversity that makes targeting certain species more difficult, but numbers are stable.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

wanderboy said:


> just wondering, how is that different from kids swim into a bass nest? or pike nest?


Oh I forgot that bass has razor sharp teeth and pikes that do not protect their nest are multipling like crazy and its infesting every pond, river, lake and bay.

Yeah I heard people are catching pikes like crazy everywhere in maryland. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

I guess it's okay, since you are fishing out on land. Next time you see a school of SH, then feel free to dive in for a swim.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

solid7 said:


> Guess you'll just have to start educating children that pools are for swimming, and lakes are for fishing. Just don't waste any tax dollars on that campaign. (good parenting begins at home)


Swimming lakes like Deep Creek Lake and many other resorts live off tourism. Look what happed this week when they though piranahs were found in the lake. Many family left and decided not to come back after the warning. 

It would be a shame if people stop visiting Colonial Beach because of a possible Potomac SH problem.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

solid7 said:


> These days, I'm far more worried about my kids ending up in a paedophile's nest. You can't seem to trust any official, teacher, clergyman, etc. At least with swimming, it's (somewhat) obvious that you are doing so at your own risk.
> 
> I'd rather let the snakeheads alone, and concentrate on the "other" predators amongst us. Now that's a better use of tax money.


As opposed to what? Robberies? Murders? Rapes? Domestic Violence? What does this have to do with anything? There's always something else in the world that you have to be careful about. Oh, tell your kids not to smoke or get bit by mosquitoes. List goes on and on about what could or could not be bad.

Yeah stay in swimming pools and live a yuppie life. Dont let your kids enjoy nature! Dont ever swim at Cunningham Falls, because Solid7 told me so.


----------



## VAO Brian (Aug 27, 2010)

The snakehead are here to stay - we load the boat on a regular basis each time on the Potomac - only a matter of time before they make their way in to the Rapp. There is a good article in the July issue of VA Outdoors on how to catch snakehead. Might as well get in on the action http://issuu.com/vaoutdoors/docs/july_2012_final?mode=window&backgroundColor=#222222


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Twinkies said:


> There's always something else in the world that you have to be careful about. Oh, tell your kids not to smoke or get bit by mosquitoes. List goes on and on about what could or could not be bad.


Well, there you go. Now remind me again who got their panties in a wad about getting bit by a fish, just because their friendly government agency told them to be worried?



Twinkies said:


> Yeah stay in swimming pools and live a yuppie life. Dont let your kids enjoy nature! Dont ever swim at Cunningham Falls, because Solid7 told me so.


My kids don't get the luxury of "enjoying nature" because we have real hazards - like alligators. In fact, MOST of the world doesn't get to "enjoy nature" because their waters are occupied by hazardous things. Maybe it's a good chance to condition little people to think with big brains. Even the water quality will get them, these days. (amoeba, anyone?)


----------



## wanderboy (May 26, 2011)

Twinkies said:


> Oh I forgot that bass has razor sharp teeth and pikes that do not protect their nest are multipling like crazy and its infesting every pond, river, lake and bay.
> 
> Yeah I heard people are catching pikes like crazy everywhere in maryland. Thanks for the report.


there must be something with this Maryland water that made the snakehead monsters, because i had not heard of someone (or baby) been bite by snakehead, but we also don't have Pike-like fish back home either. so you win...

and you welcome.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

VAO Brian said:


> The snakehead are here to stay - we load the boat on a regular basis each time on the Potomac - only a matter of time before they make their way in to the Rapp. There is a good article in the July issue of VA Outdoors on how to catch snakehead. Might as well get in on the action http://issuu.com/vaoutdoors/docs/july_2012_final?mode=window&backgroundColor=#222222


Yeah I'd like to catch one one day, I live far away though (Baltimore) and Im not sure if that long ride would be worth the effort. Whats the odds of catching one? Is it a sure thing?


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Some shots from Friday 6/29/12








DNR shocked up 2 nice size snake heads at the same time 
















DNR also netted some nice Bass too


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

My god, that's a fantastic fish... Nice job!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That is a nice lookin snake head.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Eat tofu.
Can't walk to fish anywhere because of mosquitos, chiggers and ticks.

Can't catch a bass anymore.... Too many snakeheads

Maybe the great state of MD could worry more about its sewage problems and its effects further down the bay and the notorious striper poaching to help the fishery instead of an individual fish species.

Rec's obviously affect the fishery, imagine if every freshwater fisherman kept every bass they caught...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

NTKG said:


> and the notorious striper poaching to help the fishery instead of an individual fish species.


If they had wanted to eradicate the snakeheads, they would have just used reverse psychology from the start. It would have gone soemthing like this:

"The rare and valuable snakehead fish - prized for its delicious flesh, and renowned for its aphrodesiac properties - has recently been discovered in Maryland. To protect this specimen, we are limiting recreational limits to 2 per person per day, with 1 fish over 18", and commercial limits to 20 lbs per day"

Watch them disappear...

It's not fun to catch and keep fish unless it's forbidden.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

solid7 said:


> If they had wanted to eradicate the snakeheads, they would have just used reverse psychology from the start. It would have gone soemthing like this:
> 
> "The rare and valuable snakehead fish - prized for its delicious flesh, and renowned for its aphrodesiac properties - has recently been discovered in Maryland. To protect this specimen, we are limiting recreational limits to 2 per person per day, with 1 fish over 18", and commercial limits to 20 lbs per day"
> 
> ...


^^^ "gets it."


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

solid7 said:


> If they had wanted to eradicate the snakeheads, they would have just used reverse psychology from the start. It would have gone soemthing like this:
> 
> "The rare and valuable snakehead fish - prized for its delicious flesh, and renowned for its aphrodesiac properties - has recently been discovered in Maryland. To protect this specimen, we are limiting recreational limits to 2 per person per day, with 1 fish over 18", and commercial limits to 20 lbs per day"
> 
> ...



Thumbs up (LIKE button clicked)


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

solid7 said:


> If they had wanted to eradicate the snakeheads, they would have just used reverse psychology from the start. It would have gone soemthing like this:
> 
> "The rare and valuable snakehead fish - prized for its delicious flesh, and renowned for its aphrodesiac properties - has recently been discovered in Maryland. To protect this specimen, we are limiting recreational limits to 2 per person per day, with 1 fish over 18", and commercial limits to 20 lbs per day"
> 
> ...



Well said !!!!!


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

You guys really think they could eradicate snakeheads like that? come on, theres nothing they can do to get rid of them, thats why they were taking it so seriously when they were first discovered.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

zam said:


> You guys really think they could eradicate snakeheads like that? come on, theres nothing they can do to get rid of them, thats why they were taking it so seriously when they were first discovered.


Probably they could not have - but the point was, get people fishing, and control numbers by introducing the topic organically. When you put a stigma on something, it makes it that much harder to achieve your goal. Do you want to spend your weekends chasing ogres, or rescuing princesses? (even if it equates to the same net effect)

Do you seriously believe that I would advocate ANY species having its numbers left unchecked? That's a conservation nightmare - even if not an ecological disaster. (as has been postulated)


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

If we can eradicate Stripers, Weakfish, Yellow Perch, and any other regulated fish, we surely can eradicate this one if we set our minds to it.

Solid7 might be on to something.


----------



## wanderboy (May 26, 2011)

solid7 said:


> If they had wanted to eradicate the snakeheads, they would have just used reverse psychology from the start. It would have gone soemthing like this:
> 
> "The rare and valuable snakehead fish - prized for its delicious flesh, and renowned for its aphrodesiac properties - has recently been discovered in Maryland. To protect this specimen, we are limiting recreational limits to 2 per person per day, with 1 fish over 18", and commercial limits to 20 lbs per day"
> 
> ...


the (evil) plan is SOLID! you sold that to me already! :beer:


----------



## ILV2F5H (Aug 2, 2007)

solid7 said:


> Probably they could not have - but the point was, get people fishing, and control numbers by introducing the topic organically. When you put a stigma on something, it makes it that much harder to achieve your goal. Do you want to spend your weekends chasing ogres, or rescuing princesses? (even if it equates to the same net effect)
> 
> Do you seriously believe that I would advocate ANY species having its numbers left unchecked? That's a conservation nightmare - even if not an ecological disaster. (as has been postulated)


I like rescuing princesses. Seriously though. People love SH. Folks will pay for this "valued" fish. I havent gotten my mind to it yet but I still havent cleaned and eaten one yet. Although I caught my first one last week. 

Since they grow so fast, do you guys think it matters where they are caught from such as the Potomac? Should we stick with eating the smaller ones (18 inches or less like we do with stripers)

Thoughts? Hey Solid - I've been reading your posts on here for awhile and you sure are entertaining. Love your arguements....no ****! :beer:


----------

